# Rig Trip



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys. What yall thnk? WIll the wind lay this weekend to make a rigs trip or u thnk noaa will b wrong? Anybody going. I have a 26' world cat u thnk i can make it? Prob leave out of orange beach.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I give it 3 to 1 odds....


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Planning on going if forcast looks good. We will be leaving out of Destin friday. La capts said most rigs in 500 ft or more of water had tuna 2 weeks ago. Anyone else planning a trip. 31 cape horn


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man I wait weeks for the wind to stop blowing, and wouldn't you know it, it stops blowing on Mother's Day Weekend!!!! Maybe wind will stay still long enough for me to go early next week. Good luck to those that can get out this weekend!!

Robert


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like I'll be headed out of Sportsmans late Friday night with a full crew Hungry for Tuna!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We are watching the weather as well, if it works out we will be leaving ft morgan late friday


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lets all stay in touch out there. Maybe we can all load the boats with a little luck.


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey ms if the weather stays good what day u headn. Mon Tues??? I cant go either when i posted it i remembered it being mothers day and my wife prob would b a little upset if i live her wth three kids on sunday morn. HAHA!! Let me know if u go might would like to go wth u if u have room or take my boat. Never been out there before and dying to go. All of who is going this weekend be careful and look after one another.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Whoever goes needs to take plenty pics of techniques, and action shots of what they have caught. Do the rest of us who aren't going a favor and let us know what we're missing..........better yet take me with you!


----------

